# I'm first :)

## Urs

Hello!

???? ??????  :Smile: 

----------

## Urs

юУ, МС ДЮ, МСФМН Б ОПНТХКЕ ОНЛЕМЪРЭ...

Board Language: Russian

----------

## ghuug

оНЯРШ ДНАЮБКЪИРЕ Б cp1251 - ОН-УНДС ЩРН ЕДХМЯРБЕММЮЪ ПЮАНВЮЪ ЙНДХПНБЙЮ ДКЪ ЩРХУ ТНПСЛНБ (ДКЪ ПСЯЯХЬ ЯОХЙХМЦ ЙНМЕВМН).

лХУЮ.

----------

## ghuug

... или в koi8-r   :Laughing: 

----------

## Wu

Что то не то с русским, а?

----------

## Urs

ъ МЮ ru_RU.KOI8-R ЯХФС Х МХВЕЦН, БХДМН  :Smile: 

----------

## sdk

ю Ъ РНФЕ ЯХФС МЮ ru_RU.KOI8-R Х БЯЕ БХДМН НРКХВМН. лНФЕР ЩРН НР АПНСГЕПЮ ГЮБХЯХР?

с ЛЕМЪ Konqueror -- ЮБРННОПЕДЕКЕМХЕ ЙНДХПНБЙХ (УНРЪ ЩРН БН БЯЕУ ЯЕИВЮЯ ЕЯРЭ).

мН Ъ ОНЯРЮБХК ЯЕАЕ Board Language: Russian. лНФЕР Б ЩРНЛ ТХЬЙЮ?

----------

## ghuug

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=102833

----------

## Urs

с ЛЕМЪ ЙПЮЙНГЪАПШ ОН ЯЯШКЙЕ.

ru_RU.KOI8-R

opera 7.11

Encoding -> Automatic selection

----------

## ghuug

vot i nachalis' trabli   :Razz: 

"automatic selection" u menya ni v opera ni v mozilla ne rabotayut.

esli postavit' rukami "koi8-r" to vse ok.. chego vsem sovetuu delat' poka ne naydem reshenie.

Mikhail.

----------

## Slot

ОПНЬС ОПНЫЕМХЪ, МН ЙСДЮ НАПЮРХРЭЯЪ ОН ОНБНДС ЛНДЕПХПНБЮМХЪ пСЯЯЙНЦН ТНПСЛЮ МЮ gentoo.org?

----------

## ghuug

Slot,

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69987

----------

## ?????

ю ОНВЕЛС ЛНЕ ХЛЪ БЛЕЯРН юКЕЙЯ НРНАПЮФЮЕРЯЪ ЙЮЙ "?????"?

йЮЙ ЩРН ОНЛЕМЪРЭ?

----------

## Alarik

яЙНПЕЕ БЯЕЦН РЕАЕ ОНЛНФЕР РНКЭЙН ОЕПЕПЕЦХЯРПЮЖХЪ. 

phpBB2 МЕ ОНГБНКЪЕР ЛЕМЪРЭ ХЛЪ ОНКЭГНБЮРЕКЪ

----------

## h1ma

ЙНВЛЮП, ЙНЦДЮ ОНОПЮБЪР ЙНДХПНБЙС, Ю РН ОНК ОНЯРНБ Б НДМНИ ОНКНБХМЮ Б ДП.   :Laughing: 

----------

